# Hempstead, NY 18 mo. B&T GSD at town shelter



## geokon_2000 (Jan 25, 2005)

I received this Via E-mail 



Can you post this far and wide?!



age 18 months, 

weight approx 55lbs. 



Court ordered must leave through rescue only. Great with ALL dogs, not sure about cats. knows sit, stay, paw and sit pretty. Beautiful and obedient dog! still intact but will be neutered before going to rescue.

G was being raised by teenage children whose parents allowed them to take responsibility of the dog and keep him in their backyard. The dog was a pup when the teenagers acquired him and was given no structure, socialization or obedience training. The dog, according to neighbors was mouthy and disobedient and a neighborhood nuisance always getting out. The dog mouthed a neighbor hard enough for the neighbors to call the police and have the teenagers parents brought into court trying to label the dog a "dangerous dog". The judge felt the dog was not given a proper start in life and although he knew it was the persons fault, he did not want the dog to be able to end up in a similar situation so G is now court ordered to leave via rescue ONLY. 

He is an awesome dog. So social and outgoing and fun. He LOVES playing ball and other dogs. He is still intact and evaluated well with everyone. He is a nice dog and I believe one that can go into just about any home and thrive. He can be a little head shy but once he knows you or youve given him a treat...he is as good as yours. Wonderful boy!



Thank you : )


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Has BDBH been contacted? Is this in their "area" of local shelters?


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Do you have the contact info or what shelter he is at? Is this the Long Island one?


----------



## geokon_2000 (Jan 25, 2005)

Yes, I believe it's in LI


----------



## IloveGSDs (Dec 13, 2003)

Kudos to the judge! :hug:


----------

